# Escambia River Blue Cat 30lbs



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres A nice blue cat we got from Escambia river We guesstimated it to be over 30lbs he was caught on Spanish sardines under a float at night in around 30 feet of water:thumbsup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! Looks like dinner !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh good Lord! Nice one man!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice fish. Solid work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

How does a blue of that size taste? Is the meat tough? Muddy? Just curious. Nice Catch.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its absolutely delicious, if you know how to prepare it, you cant just fillet him out and slap it on the fryer or grill you have to thing the fillets out then nugget them out and its awesome, my gran father commercial catfished the Alabama river as well as my great gran father for over 30 years and iv eatin many big catfish as well as saltwater fish and i could compare it to large snapper its very white and flaky and like with all big fish you must trim away the red portions


----------

